# laundry detergent



## Iluvboers (Feb 26, 2009)

Anyone notice a difference in their store bought laundry detergent. Suddenly 2/2 recently purchased detergents don't work. We live on a farm and I can't just make do like that. I'm guessing the EPA has something to do with it?

Anyone else notice anything different?


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I would guess it has to do with phosphate free detergent. My dishwasher detergent doesn't work as well as it used to either. You might try adding a little borax and washing soda to each load of laundry.


----------



## Iluvboers (Feb 26, 2009)

I found 2 non HE laundry detergents left in my store. :happy:

But I'm guessing it won't be much longer before those are gone to. They keep doing this and it's just make everything more expensive. 

They removed something from my diesel. Now I have to pay extra to have it removed and then I have to buy it and add it back in.

Now I have to use dish-washing detergent and lemishine to get clean dished.

Its more expensive and it creates more garbage.

I'll try the more borax when I can only buy HE detergent. But I'm really dreading that. This stuff makes me so mad!!!


----------



## mwillardson (Jul 26, 2012)

We Make our own laundry detergent, One box of borax, one box washing soda, and one bar of fells naptha (grated) it only takes one table spoon for a large load of laundry and cleans beautifully. My wife loves it.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I hope they don't start making only HE detergent ... what about those of us still using the old fashion top load machines??


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

mwillardson said:


> We Make our own laundry detergent, One box of borax, one box washing soda, and one bar of fells naptha (grated) it only takes one table spoon for a large load of laundry and cleans beautifully. My wife loves it.


I wish I could use that recipe. I have tried it and with our hard water it doesn't do well for me. Here is a site with a recipe for a laundry additive. I use the first recipe with Sodium Sulfate. I only use about 1/4 cup for my machine. It is working well with my HE machine and the HE detergent. I hope the environmetal police don't come after me.

http://www.chemistrystore.com/sodium_percarbonate_formulations01.pdf


----------



## Tallabred (May 23, 2008)

I have hard water and LOVE my laundry detergent. I use 1 cup borax, 1 cup washing soda and 2 cups grated goats milk soap(I use the ones that do not come out pretty that I make).

I do put in a heaping ounce scoop for a large farm load of laundry but everything comes out softer and cleaner than my tide ever got anything.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

mwillardson said:


> We Make our own laundry detergent, One box of borax, one box washing soda, and one bar of fells naptha (grated) it only takes one table spoon for a large load of laundry and cleans beautifully. My wife loves it.


Yes works and makes a great project to do with kids


----------

